# Tìm hiểu hướng dẫn lắp quạt trần 5 cánh 2001



## Dung Thủy (2/9/21)

Tìm hiểu hướng dẫn lắp quạt trần 5 cánh 2001
Dưới đây Quạt Nhật 2T sẽ hướng dẫn tháo lắp quạt trần 3 cánh đúng cách đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng, các bạn cùng tham khảo nhé!
1. Chuẩn bị trước khi lắp đặt:
Để lắp quạt treo trần 3 cánh hoàn chỉnh bạn phải chuẩn bị đầy đủ tất cả những dụng cụ cần thiết . Đầu tiên bạn phải có một bộ quạt trần với đầy đủ linh kiện không thiếu một phần nào . Trong đó hướng dẫn lắp quạt trần 5 cánh có cánh quạt , bầu quạt , ti quạt , móc treo , nệm cao su, 2 cái ốp , ốc vít ,.. Ngoài những linh kiện của quạt trần ra các bạn phải chuẩn bị các dụng cụ hướng dẫn lắp quạt trần 3 cánh hỗ trợ trong việc lắp đặt và thử sản phẩm . Trong số đó có cách lắp quạt trần các đồ dùng quan trọng như : 




•    Bộ khoan
•    Kim
•    Đồ nối điện
•    Băng dính điện 
•    Bút thử điện
•    Cờ lê tua vít , các dụng cụ tháo ốc , vặn ốc
•    Thang và đồ bảo hộ cơ thể
2. Các bước lắp đặt quạt trần:
Dưới đây là cách lắp quạt trần 3 cánh mà bạn có thể tham khảo:
Bước 1 : Bước đầu tiên khi lắp đặt đó chính là bạn phải khoan trần và lắp khung treo quạt lên trần . Sau khi khoan trần và lắp được khung treo lên thì luồn dây nguồn của quạt lên khung treo. Chưa phải đấu nguồn của quạt ngay vào nguồn điện chính lưu ý là không được bật nguồn điện trong quá trình lắp đặt.

Bước 2 : Luồn dây cáp của quạt vào trong ruột ti treo , đưa ti quạt theo đúng chiều mà hướng dẫn sử dụng tư vấn và khuyên dùng. Sau khi đưa dây cáp vào thì đưa bộ mạch của quạt trần vào sản phẩm vào dưới bu lông.

Bước 3 : Treo quạt và đấu lại dây điện , đây là bước rất là quan trọng và nguy hiểm . Đấu lại dây điện đã treo sẵn trên móc treo vào nguồn điện chính của gia đình. Nếu không kiểm tra kĩ càng trong khâu lắp đặt và quên không khóa nguồn điện nguồn chính thì sẽ rất nguy hiểm tới tính mạng nếu bị điện giật . Khách hàng nên có một chút kiến thức về điện để việc lắp đặt và đấu điện diễn ra thuận lợi , an toàn . Hãy nhớ là không được mở nguồn điện lên khi chưa lắp đặt xong sản phẩm.

Bước 4 : Lăp lại các cánh quạt chắc chắn theo như hình . Cố định tất cả bằng các đêm bu lông và đêm cao su . Kiểm tra kĩ càng và thử lại xem đã chắc chắn ở phần cánh quạt chưa.

Bước 5 : Kiểm tra lại tất cả mọi thứ từ con ốc vít cho đến cánh quạt xem đã chắc chắn hết chưa . Mở nguồn điện mở quạt cho chạy thử xem mọi thứ đã hoàn hảo chưa.
Trong trường hợp bạn mua sản phẩm mà không lắp được thì Quạt Nhật 2T khuyên nên tìm thợ có tay nghề cao hoặc bạn nên mua quạt ở nơi cung cấp có thợ kỹ thuật giày giặn kinh nghiện, vì quạt trần là dòng đặc thù nếu không lắp cẩn thận thì sẽ gây ức chế rung lắc cho người sử dụng.


----------



## densuoikottmann (11/5/22)

Các mẫu quạt trần thường khá dễ lắp đặt và đều có cơ đồ hướng dẫn lắp cụ thể cho khách hàng rồi. Có các dòng quạt trần đặc biệt như bên Quạt trần cho trần thấp thì phải lưu ý thôi.


----------

